# oil



## cx- (5 mo ago)

cx2510 50 hour oil change what oil and filters to use


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. All that information should be in your manual. Call your dealer and and ask, it's the first change but the look of the hours.


----------



## cx- (5 mo ago)

Yes have manual do not trust dealer they added third function and delivered it with hydraulic oil


----------



## JGreene (5 mo ago)

You mean without hydraulic oil? Mine was delivered with a loose alternatir thus destroying the belts and causing cooling problems withing 10 hours of operation...



cx- said:


> Yes have manual do not trust dealer they added third function and delivered it with hydraulic oil


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

More words help.
Google is still free for now.

To bad theres zero faith in dealer....they are not popular here. JD ,Kubota ,Case/NH. every 50 mi or less
Generally the parts dept is seperate from sales/service.
Perhaps not in a smallish dealership..


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

You should have a page in ur manual like this. A member here told me that the Shell Donax_TD is now Shell Spirax S4 TXM. As for getting filters, i went to dealer and they still gave me wrong fuel filter🙄. And these aren’t cheap. $380 for fuel,oil, 2 hydraulic,and an air filter. As i pulled them off i cross checked them to make sure. I just did A service 2 days ago.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Any premium grade diesel oil 10W30, 10W40 or 15W40 will work.......I personally run Shell Rotella T4 or T5 15W40 in all my equipment and have for years with no oil failure related problems......As for the filter for that tractor, your local NAPA dealers should be able to cross the Kioti/Daedong part number to a NAPA gold filter which is what I have ran for years.....


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been running Rotella T-6 synthetic 5w-40 in my Kioti DK for the past 21 years


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> I've been running Rotella T-6 synthetic 5w-40 in my Kioti DK for the past 21 years



From what I have seen over the years, the "What oil should I use" question has several correct answers.....Most of us have ran the same Brand, type and weight of oil in our vehicles and equipment and most, if no all, of us have had good service out of that oil or we would not be using it still. I think that we all can agree that most of the major brands will work just fine as long as you change it on a regular basis....


----------

